# 93306 denied



## coders_rock! (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you report 93306 with 93350, why or why not? can you direct me to any resources that will ellaborate on these two codes being billed together?

Thank you very much.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 1, 2012)

Question: Can a stress echo (93350, 93351) and TTE be reported on the same date of service by a single physician? 

Answer: Transthoracic echocardiography (93303, 93304, 93306, 93307 or 93308) may be reported on the same date of service as a stress echo (93350 or 93351) for a different clinical circumstance. The modifier -59, Distinct Procedural Service, should be appended to the applicable TTE code.

Explanation: 
•  Per the AMA CPT Introductory echocardiography language, stress echo codes (93350, 93351) include the acquisition of echocardiography images before, after, and in some protocols during stress. 
• Per NCCI edits, stress echo codes 93350 and 93351 have a billing edit assigned to TTE codes that indicates that a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided. 



http://www.asecho.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=3751


----------

